# "Economic Collapse" becoming a more mainstream concept.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So on top of all we have been bombarded with the last month +/- due to the virus I've been watching the narrative of "a reordering of the financial system"...as always a side order of salt to go along.

The conversation is going mainstream:

Excerpt: _So with officials starting to envision what it might take to rebuild damaged economies and restore society to a semblance of normal, speculation is mounting that seismic shifts might be in the offing for the global monetary system - a phenomenon that historically has occurred in the wake of world wars. _

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/coronavirus-war-bretton-woods-style-130000284.html

Exerpt: _...the extraordinary market events of the last few weeks, it's that the current financial order no longer suffices to maintain the stability we've grown accustomed to expect. With no sense yet of what that new order might be..._

https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-03-09/oil-crash-coronavirus-is-just-the-start-of-market-shocks


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is all being orchestrated by the global banking elites, who really run the world.
The Rothschilds, and others.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What's going on?? Haven't noticed anything unusual round my place.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

wife and I decided to put some money in the older Granddaughters college fund. She in good shape for her education now 4 years out. The market will come back and there are some funds that are cheap right now. The one her money is in has always done well it will come back. Buy low sell high. Right now it is low.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The economy is not going to collapse. As a matter of fact, it’s going to go back up with a vengeance once this Chinese Communist Party Virus clears up.

I am so sure of this that I took a lot of money out of savings and bought a bunch of stocks that are on sale now.


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

I watched a YouTube video about the effects of this lockdown and the cost of the coronavirus stimulus.
The person in the video said that it will take over 20 years for the U.S. to pay off the stimulus on the national debt.
He said taxes will need to be raised and it could drive us into a bad recession similar to the great depression.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Everybody on the news channels.. talking heads.. are experts. NOT. Not even close. They’re predicting an apocalypse that ain’t going to happen. 

Yeah, we’ll have some tough financial times but history tells us we will recover. The history is WWII and the massive debt we incurred during that time frame. A pittance compared to now but percentage wise pretty close. We recovered. Takes time...

But the damn talking heads will convince everyone it’s the end.. the apocalypse.. the end of capitalism.... asswipes... all of them.

Edit.. to save looking up history... at the end of WWII the debt to gdp ratio (which is the important number, not the total) was 119%. We are currently at 102% and will probably bump up to 105-110% when this is over. Obviously from history we can bring that number down again but congress will have to get off their asses and act.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is all being orchestrated by the global banking elites, who really run the world.
> The Rothschilds, and others.


Just like the Great Depression. Those people are pure evil.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Everybody on the news channels.. talking heads.. are experts. NOT. Not even close. They're predicting an apocalypse that ain't going to happen.
> 
> Yeah, we'll have some tough financial times but history tells us we will recover. The history is WWII and the massive debt we incurred during that time frame. A pittance compared to now but percentage wise pretty close. We recovered. Takes time...
> 
> ...


And what happened after WWII? All those factories that made planes and trucks and guns and uniforms and all the other things started making consumer goods.
Factories employed many people. Who made good money, and spent that money on consumer goods.

Where are the factories today? Not in America.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Everybody on the news channels.. talking heads.. are experts. NOT. Not even close. They're predicting an apocalypse that ain't going to happen.
> 
> Yeah, we'll have some tough financial times but history tells us we will recover. The history is WWII and the massive debt we incurred during that time frame. A pittance compared to now but percentage wise pretty close. We recovered. Takes time...
> 
> ...


No they are not experts on the economic issues. What they are becoming experts in is pushing agenda's they are told to by TPTB. They are starting doubt and panic about whether or not we can survive this. Right now I'd say its 50/50 unless Trump pulls a rabbit out of his hat.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And what happened after WWII? All those factories that made planes and trucks and guns and uniforms and all the other things started making consumer goods.
> Factories employed many people. Who made good money, and spent that money on consumer goods.
> 
> Where are the factories today? Not in America.


Agreed. we no longer have that manufacturing capability. A fact I knew one day would come back to bite us in the ass. Not only that, a lot of those small "Non Essential" businesses that are now shuttered, will not reopen. All those bars and restaurants, all those Mom and Pops, can't sit idle without cash flow for weeks on end. There will be no jobs to go back to. This economy was already a house of cards in a strong breeze, that, and trillions in debt, both privately and nationally, will push this economy to the edge.


----------

